# Hiromoto Re-Handle Group Buy?



## Dave Martell

If I was to do another Hiromoto AS re-handle group buy would anyone be interested?


----------



## Josh

Yep me, and I want to be earlier than #21


----------



## Dave Martell

Josh said:


> Yep me, and I want to be earlier than #21




You would be #1 this time.


----------



## ThEoRy

After using the one you sharpened for my saute cook, yeah I'd consider it this time. Maybe a suji.


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> After using the one you sharpened for my saute cook, yeah I'd consider it this time. Maybe a suji.



You should see what a thinned out Hiro suji is like - oh yeah that good~!


----------



## tk59

Dave Martell said:


> You should see what a thinned out Hiro suji is like - oh yeah that good~!


 Wait. You're doing the thinning again? I thought you were through with that?


----------



## Dave Martell

tk59 said:


> Wait. You're doing the thinning again? I thought you were through with that?




Well I have done some lately but I have to get the customer's permission to leave it sort of crappily finished. You see the problem with doing thinning work on the Hiro AS's is the finish work it takes to remove the scratches from the crappy cladding is HUGE. 

Basically you have two choices here....1) Use fine belts to thin which doesn;t make deep scratches but takes forever and is easy to burn the edge...OR......2) Simply thin as normal and do your best to remove the scratches but ignore what can't come out. If you try to grind out the deep scratches you get from anything 120x or coarser you burn through the cladding exposing the core in spots. It's a no win here unless the purpose of thinning is performance over cosmetics and then it's worth considering. 

So yes I do thin them as long as you can live with some grind lines.


----------



## Josh

Dave Martell said:


> You would be #1 this time.


 
Alright! 

For me, a matching set - petty 150 and 240 Gyuto

I hope you get lots of interest!


----------



## ThEoRy

The lines were only visible upon closer inspection. Like, "Oh yeah, there they are, now I see what Dave was talking about." And really only those who know what work was done knew they were there. Most of the time the knife just looks so badass that you don't really notice it.

But yeah, I want a suji!


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah it's not very noticeable but it bugs me to have to make that sort of decision in my work and to have to mention it to the customer. The Hiro AS's are thankfully unique with this problem.


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh and I have to mention that should this happen that I have to consider this secondary to the knifemaking since I have taken deposits on that months ago. The plan would be to slip these in between as it's often easy to do this when doing multiple handle work. It's easy to tackle multiple handles at the same time so when I'm at a point where I am doing Martell knife handles I can do Hiro handles too without take much time away from the knifemaking, it's like assembly work. I suspect that by the time I would get the knives from Japan I'll be well on my way through my own knives anyway.


----------



## Zach

+1 on the group buy! count me in!


----------



## so_sleepy

I'm kinda interested in a suji, it would depend in the final price this time around.


----------



## Dave Martell

I need 15 knives to be able to do this, that's the wholesale price break point.


----------



## rahimlee54

I'd be interested in the suji as well but my bank account is drained at the moment. If this is a few months out I would be more game.


----------



## Dave Martell

If it goes down I'll have to take order in the next week or so.


----------



## Zach

300mm Suji would be great. Timeframe works for me.


----------



## Line cooked

You can bank me for a 240 gyuto


----------



## James

Interested, but depends on the price. Keep us updated!


----------



## WildBoar

Wow, this is tempting if for no other reason then Dave previously swore he would never undertake something like this again


----------



## chazmtb

Dave,
You do an amazing job with the hiromoto as knives.


----------



## ThEoRy

WildBoar said:


> Wow, this is tempting if for no other reason then Dave previously swore he would never undertake something like this again


 
Twice.


----------



## Dave Martell

Maybe even three times.


----------



## King920

What would the price point be on a 240mm suji? Also can you do the g3 too?

-Christian


----------



## Dave Martell

King920 said:


> What would the price point be on a 240mm suji? Also can you do the g3 too?
> 
> -Christian


 


Welcome to KKF Christian 

I'm not sure that there is such a thing as a 240mm Hiro AS suji but in any event I don't have access to it if it does exist.

Sorry, the G3 line isn't included in this, it'd be for AS only.


----------



## King920

Thanks! This forum is great. Unfortunately the AS line is just out of my budget, but thanks. I was referred over to this post so i though i'd see what it was all about.

-Christian


----------



## Dave Martell

Well we're glad to have you here anyway.


----------



## cnochef

You're keeping very busy, when are you going to have time to do the butcher set?


----------



## cnochef

Seems like there is a lot of interest in a 210mm suji, from reading other threads.

Any chance they could make these available to you?


----------



## Dave Martell

cnochef said:


> You're keeping very busy, when are you going to have time to do the butcher set?




Yeah I know I need to get on that too.


----------



## Dave Martell

cnochef said:


> Seems like there is a lot of interest in a 210mm suji, from reading other threads.
> 
> Any chance they could make these available to you?


 

I can ask but I'm pretty sure that'll never happen. Hiromoto is putting out less models/sizes today in AS than ever.


----------



## Dave Martell

So it looks like we've got 5 (maybe 6) at this point, anyone else? I realize price and details will make a difference on final decisions, I'm just looking for interest at this point. 

Thanks!


----------



## ylekas

Hi! count me in.


----------

